# DARN CATS



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Lest say you don’t live to far from a gas station that feeds cats, feral cats. Not the kind you take home for the kids to play with but the kind Darth Vader fears. While I understand the innate nature of theses boys and girls to think they are doing a kind turn. I think they are inadvertently going to cause there demise. To add injury to insult I think that the local old folks home is helping to fuel this out break of little badgers. How many laws do you think I would be breaking if I were to use my skills as a trapper and save the city from the hassle, disposing of them myself? :evil:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

3 to 5?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

They are called urban varmints.I know somebody in my neighborhood keeps killing the rascals but I won't tell you who it is.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> They are called urban varmints.I know somebody in my neighborhood keeps killing the rascals but I won't tell you who it is.


It could be *Al*, I know he's been hallucinating lately and that he has an itchy trigger finger.

sawsman


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

As long as you are trapping them on your property I don't think that you would be violating any laws. Especially if you are using a live catch trap. You could even go to your local animal control with your "raccoon" problem, and they might even let you use their traps.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

sawsman said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > They are called urban varmints.I know somebody in my neighborhood keeps killing the rascals but I won't tell you who it is.
> ...


Al might be.I have been to his home and he showed me a sign with a picture of a big ole man eating cat warning people to stay out of his backyard.He doesn't live in my neighborhood though. When my neighbors ask if I have seen their missing cat I tell them to check under my tires.I hate urban varmints!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> It could be Al, I know he's been hallucinating lately and that he has an *itchy trigger finger.*
> sawsman


AL in no way has me or anything of the sorts.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> > It could be Al, I know he's been hallucinating lately and that he has an *itchy trigger finger.*
> > sawsman
> 
> 
> AL in no way has me or anything of the sorts.


 -_O-


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> 3 to 5?


Years?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lycan said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > 3 to 5?
> ...


Depends on if you get caught. Barn cats were beating on my old landlady's pets and coming in to eat the catfood she left out every night for her cats so I took matters into my own hands... ummm I mean I know somebody who might have gotten all camo'd up, laid on the lawn near her rose bushes in the dark with a pellet gun and assisted some of these cats in their decision to vacate the premises. I errrr.... this other guy also prowled the property in a rainstorm and ventilated a cat (looked oddly enough like the gray cat I saw beating the tar out of the landlady's big pet black and white cat) who was busy grooming itself in her little tool shed. The look of surprise was priceless, at least thats how it was related to me. Seriously, if they're a nuisance on your property, just dispose of them. Subsonic 22 ammo is a good way to go. Aguila I think is the name it runs under. Works well on starlings who insist on stealing dog food as well.... :|


----------



## GR8HNTR (Jan 13, 2009)

I am for hire!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: Man, the FREE CAT sign is awesome!!! Like the target as well.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Now that’s just funny I don’t care who you are  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You should catch them in a box trap, and save em up for a UWN sharpshooting contest on the desert. See who really can hit a running target...... I'm probably going to hell for that comment :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Bart Simpson said " You didn't see me do it " :mrgreen: I love to sit on my deck and watch Kitties rome my back yard.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

_*I didn't do it. 
Nobody saw me do it. 
You can't prove anything*__* -Bartholomew J. Simpson*_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> _*I didn't do it.
> Nobody saw me do it.
> You can't prove anything*__* -Bartholomew J. Simpson*_


That's it. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My little brother plugged one with an arrow once. The cat was walking along a fence, trying to get to a bbg that had food in it and the bro just happened to be practicing some archery stuff at the time. 
When he hit the cat it screeched and ran home, next door. By the time he got over there 5 or 6 kids had already gathered around it. The arrow was sticking out equally on each side of the cat. Here comes the Mom.....then the screeching and crying really started !! He had to finish the cat off, explain to the cop what had happened, buy a new cat and promise never to shoot arrows in his yard again... :lol:


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

+1 Man, the FREE CAT sign is awesome!!! Like the target as well


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

How do you become a diamond member or gold star? I noticed that there seem to be a lot of you with many post and you get a higher rating. Mr. stilhuntin has 60+ and is diamond. I suppose there is some etiquette??


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I HAD a problem but much to my surprise, the neighborhood actually helped me out in getting rid of them. 7 strays got hit right in front of my house in 1 week! Yeah buddy! The only downside was my wife made me shovel them into the garbage so the kids wouldn't see them. 
It was all short lived though, they are back at "re-loading" again. Time to get the traffic flowing again, anybody want a free boat or 4-wheeler or collection of guns???? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Free Cat...now that one is classic!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Gamo!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Gamo!


There used to be some great Youtube videos of a guy ridding his yard of pests and they removed them because supposedly they violated some sort of terms of service. Hey... I'm down with slow mo headshots to random squirrels and other varmints. They didn't violate my terms. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I hear you...I just picked up the Gamo Whisper...1200 fps, factory installed silencer...It is a thing of beauty! 8)


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> I hear you...I just picked up the Gamo Whisper...1200 fps, factory installed silencer...It is a thing of beauty! 8)


How much was that? 
I have a 1000fps or better air rifle but the bloody thing sounds like a .22 when I fire it. In the neighborhood I live in that is too loud. 
My crossman pump is only good for maybe 25 feet, so any targets that might appear in my yard have to do so while I am standing there armed. Timing is a bit tough there. :wink: 
A silenced air gun with a decent fps might be the answer.
I know how to build a silencer for a firearm, but not sure if that would actually work on an air rifle. Any guesses?

Not to mention that knowing my luck there is probably some silly law that would make it illegal to do aftermarket. :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

They retail around $280 give or take. Check out the link:

http://www.gamousa.com/product.aspx?productID=234

They are sweet as honey! A few years ago I watched my buddy kill a skunk with his Gamo at 70 yards! No kidding, just the perfect shot in the head.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Too rich for my unemployed butt, at least for the time being. Thanks for the link, those are cool.

I saw a hunting show where they went hunting with one of the Gamo guns and they were actually shooting 50-100 pound hogs in the forehead and killing them with one shot, so I am not surprised by the skunk. Admittedly the pigs were shot at like 10 feet, but that is still impressive.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

When the time is right I highly recommend getting one. Almost anytime I walk into Cabela's they have several models of Gamo in the Bargain Cave.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

The time was right. I have one and I find that they work great. If you get my drift. One shot. Very humane. :|


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

GR8HNTR said:


> I am for hire!


 :rotfl: This is the kind of stuff that keeps me coming back. THANK YOU


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Another good way in my opinion, catch em in a live trap than load the hounds on em. Population control in my opinion, you can't have those kind of stinkin cats for pets anyway.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

:lol: 

Dead cat..... FUNNY. i love dead cats.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, there is a black and white dead on the side of the road on 56th that I saw this morning and the "FREE CAT" poster came to mind.... I almost want to go get some cardboard, create a sign and take a picture on the drive home tonight.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Back to your initial question - what would happen if you "took care" of the problem. Well, thanks to our lovely legislature last year, you would be commiting a felony. Which would result in loss of your hunting and voting priviledges in Utah, and any other states in the compact. The risk is FAR too high in my opinion to solve things the way its been suggested. 

So, to keep them out of your yard, sprinkle some cayenne pepper around the perimeter and in any areas they might be using your flower beds. And contact your local animal control and see what they can do. They might let you help them take care of it. But be sure you check with them or you are risking some serious punishment - and definatly not worth it. 

Its a worse crime in Utah now to kick your dog or cat than your buddy or kid. And that's messed up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK it's Goob with another story:

On the farm we had lots of feral cats. Some were family favorites, even could be called pets. Most were wild. We would feed them leftovers and lots of gravy; my mom and grandmother purposely made extra gravy for all those darn cats.

My grandmother tripped over one once; fell down the back porch stairs and broke her hip. Right before my grandpa went to the hospital he gave me 2 boxes of .22 shorts, his 1906 Winchester pump, and a bowl of gravy. He sat the bowl of gravy down by gate and told me to kill every (&^%ing one of those )*&% )*(*^ cats. That was the only time I ever heard him say those words!

I would take out 2 at a time then pick them up and then feed them to the hogs. I didn't finish the job, the fascination wore off quickly. My dad took care of the rest of the cats, including the tame ones, the following day. But within a few months they were back again. I lost my taste for pork for some time.

I was like 10 or 11 years old.

Good grief, now I feel like S&$#t.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Good grief, now I feel like S&$#t.


Well, you should! :wink: 
For those in areas exempt to such laws as GF mentioned, may I introduce the solution to you? Cabelas has these on sale for $269 this weekend; they are awesome!! 1,200 fps with the newer pellets and purty quiet.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Back to your initial question - what would happen if you "took care" of the problem. Well, thanks to our lovely legislature last year, you would be commiting a felony. Which would result in loss of your hunting and voting priviledges in Utah, and any other states in the compact. .


What law are you talking about. Do you mean no torturing of animals? I think I heard something like that.I hope you understand I would never myself or allow someone else to do that. I would never stand by and allow that. But a .22 short, humane. I honestly don't see the difference between the homeowner and animal control. Euthanasia by anyone else is illegal? 30,000 animals were euthanized last year in Utah. I do however think you might be right Mr. Fish. Just to be sure do you know what section i could find that law?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

There is a difference...Personal experence: As a young teenager my buddy had some wild cats living behind his house. After school I decided to shoot one with his .22. The neighbor saw this happen and called the cops. We ran and ditched the cat. The cops knocked on my door later that day. They initially charged me with discharge of a firearm in a restricted area, and cruelty to animals. Apparently they frown on shooting .22's in the city...who knew. After wasting tax payers money on an autopsy of the cat it was determined that there was no "cruelty" since the shot was right through the heart. Man I could shoot!!!! Therefore the cat died pretty quick.

I don't think a humane kill is the same as abuse...however, with the new ridiculas laws I could be wrong...btw, I was still charged with discharging the firearm.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

a felony....WTH!!

i though they were all fair game once they were 10' off the poorch!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

if you get caught you will be punished! It not worth loosing your license over

I don't like the law just follow it.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

So when some noob shoots a deer in the leg during deer season, its not considered cruelty, its considered a wound and therefore has no consequences with the law? But yet you can't kill feral cats.....which by the way are predators to many game birds.

Wow utah....


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know if this law has been tested in court, but I doubt it would hold water. Not that I want to test it. What if animal control runs out of killem drug in the middle of there capitol performance. I'm not talking microwave the darn things. 1 shot 1 less feral cat. Is this line fat and gray or is it me?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ferrel cats are a MAJOR problem no doubt.

Let me give you some numbers: Last summer my buddy trapped one *(1)* mink farm in Lehi for three months. In that span of time he caught 15 *****, three skunks, 2 rats, and *98* cats. Ninety Eight! I couldn't believe it. On a side note I was hunting pheasants in Delta back about two years after the completion of the big IBP power plant. I was checked by a fish cop and after the formalities I asked him why he thought the pheasants were doing so poorly. One word came out of his mouth. Cats. He said the in-flux of transient workers that helped build the power plant brought all their pets including cats with them. After the plant was finished they all left town and left their cats behind. Instant Problem. He said "I can't drive anywhere around the country any more in the spring and not see a cat working a ditch bank in nearly every field." ***** are bad, foxes, skunks, and other vermin get their fair share, but CATS are the biggest "predatory" reason we don't have pheasants any more. I have a standing rule while bird hunting. If it's a cat and it's more than a mile away from any farm, it's dead meat. If my dogs don't kill it first. :twisted:

I hate em. :evil: Kill em all. O*--


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> CATS are the biggest "predatory" reason we don't have pheasants any more.


I have heard that from several sources!
Stupid cats! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

.45 said:


> My little brother plugged one with an arrow once. The cat was walking along a fence, trying to get to a bbg that had food in it and the bro just happened to be practicing some archery stuff at the time.
> When he hit the cat it screeched and ran home, next door. By the time he got over there 5 or 6 kids had already gathered around it. The arrow was sticking out equally on each side of the cat. Here comes the Mom.....then the screeching and crying really started !! He had to finish the cat off, explain to the cop what had happened, buy a new cat and promise never to shoot arrows in his yard again... :lol:


This is one lesson I learned as a boy. *Never shoot cats with your field tips*. 2 arrows and 2 days later, the cat will show up in your neighbors garage for an afternoon snack of his cat's food. Fortunately, he was a hater of this feral cat too. He chased it down with a 3 wood and finished it off for me. I like to think I at least slowed it down a bit for him. He offered me one of my arrows back, but it was in pretty bad shape


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard they make a good "cat" in distress call for song dogs 8)


----------

